# Small tank for Betta?



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

I was thinking about getting abetta. and I thought about getting one of those small tanks with a filter and a light, probably about 8 inches by 9. what do you think?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I've done it successfully but many people will disagree with keeping a betta in a 10G or less.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

8" X 9" is good enough. it is a good size. just keep up water change and you will be fine. plus filter is optional. i don't really think you need it if you keep up with water change


as for the 10 gallon thing, i never heard anyone saying that. i know they want the best environment for their fish, but i think 10 gallon is way too big for one fish. way too much space to swim and it actually waste lots of energy


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

ya I agree but some of the reponses to other questions such as this have resulted in those answers...
such as http://fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=734


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

do the bettas need a warm temperature? or do they handle 60 or below?


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Too cold. Betta are most happy in temps between 72-80 degrees. They become lethargic and prone to disease in cold water.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

hi thatsfishy. then I would need a heater to keep the betta warm.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi guppycat. Yes, unless you keep your house quite warm, a heater is much more crucial then a filter. There are a couple models out now that work in small tanks. Walmart carries one of them, at least here they do. Another one is made by Hydor, it's square and flat and can even be placed in the gravel to save space. Pretty neat, but you may have to order it online, only seen it in catalogs thus far.


----------

